# DPL



## Overtime (May 19, 2017)

Development Player League (DPL) For Girls Extends DA Player Pools

_Designed to fit directly under U.S. Soccer’s new Development Academy (DA) for Girls, the Development Player League (DPL) will serve as the platform for the extended player pool of current DA teams. The concept is simple — create a league to enable a smooth transition for players to become DP’s and extend the player pool — training with many of the same principles guiding the DA._

Youth Soccer News: As the inaugural season of U.S. Soccer’s Girls’ Development Academy (DA) prepares to kick off, clubs from the DA Southwest Division are also gearing up for its own *Development Player League (DPL)*.

U.S. Soccer’ Girls Development Academy is part our country’s emphasis on long-term player development. A leader in the world of women’s soccer, the USA is determined to maintain its leadership and the Girls’s DA Program is focused on providing an optimal everyday training environment.

“The DPL is going to a very prestigious league with trainers, game day film, hydration stations, world class fields, and DA focused rules that help develop the coach and the players,” said *Noah Gins,* CEO/Executive Director Albion SC. 

Working together in an collaborative effort to increase player development environments in the Southwest — a known hot bed of youth soccer talent — ten successful youth soccer clubs selected to be a part of the new U.S. Soccer Girls DAs joined forces and launched an option for their girl players who did not make the DA.

The idea is simple — create a league which can help the next tier of players flourish — and idea for the new Development Player League (DPL) was ignited.

When the DPL was announced, the ripple effect was felt far and wide.

This new girls-only league focuses on creating a pathway for players to progress, develop and be identified by creating a seamless bridge to the new U.S. Soccer Girls’s Development Academy.

“The DPL is a no brainer as it brings the DA clubs together and streamlines our approach to developing the top 40 players in the respective clubs vs 20 players,” says Gins.



Albion SC, LA Galaxy, Legends FC, LA Galaxy SD, Eagles SC, LA Premier FC, SC Del Sol, Beach FC, Real So Cal and Pateadores are all working together provide streamlined player development opportunities for girls seeking to make the transition to U.S. Soccer’s Girls Development Academy. While centered in Southwest now, the new league has received widespread interest from youth soccer clubs in the Girls’ DA throughout the Northwest.

The DPL is now a stand alone fully sanctioned Cal South league.

“*Johnnie Garza*, Executive Director of *Cal South* was very instrumental and a joy to work with in sanctioning this league,” said Gins. “The vision, the excitement, and the overall professional approach they showed our league was impressive.”

*The question asked has been ‘Why start a new league? Is a new league necessary?’*
Innovation and creativity had always enabled America to leap forward — and the entrepreneurial spirit is an intrinsic part of the DNA. It is this drive that has led to the launch of new youth soccer leagues in the past — several of which have revitalized the game and raised the bar on development.

According to *Barry Ritson*, Executive Director of LA Premier Sports, “By having the flexibility to modify the rules and regulations for our teams, the league will give a fantastic platform for the players that aspire to play at the highest level of the sport here in the USA, while placing collaborating clubs at the forefront of U.S. Soccer’s Player Development Initiative — to lead the way in our geographical areas.”

The DPL is being run by a Board of Directors and a Technical Committee made up of soccer leaders within the founding clubs. The league will also have representation from *Cal South,* and *Steve Hoffman* is being asked to sit on the Technical Committee.

“The DPL has the opportunity to further introduce into the Southern California landscape a framework for Elite Player Development guided by CalSouth and U.S. Soccer, and allows us to expand our Player Pools for our Development Academy for Girls,” Gins.

The new league will be administered by *Blue Star Sports/Prime Time*, a leader in sports technology and backed by the Dallas Cowboys’ *Jerry Jones*.

“The leadership from the DPL clubs have a great vision for player development in the region and we at Blue Star Sports’s Prime Time are pleased to partner with their league by providing event management services to build their strong platform,” said *Brandon Hollmann*, Chief Operating Officer of Prime Time Sports.

*Details on the new girls youth soccer league – the DPL*
Although mirroring the USSF DA in several ways, the players in the DPL will be able to play high school soccer. Teams will also be able to compete in US Youth Soccer’s National Championships on a local, regional and national level. In addition, these teams will participate in two major showcases — the *November Silverlakes Showcase* and *March Las Vegas Showcase*.

FULL COVERAGE ON THE DPL: YOUTH SOCCER CLUBS LAUNCH GIRLS DPL

Teams in the DPL will train with many of the same structures and principles as the U.S. Soccer Development Academy. The DPL will be the platform for the extended player pool for the participating clubs and will provide a pathway for players to make the leap to the DA level of play.

Selected youth players will be designated as Development Players for their club’s DA teams. Each DA club will put in the following age groups 04, 03, 02, 01, 99/00.

The Development Player League (DPL) is designed to expand the Girls Development Academy (DA) player pool for participating clubs.

The league goal is to create a highly professional training environment and competitive model for aspiring DA players, bridging the gap between club soccer and Development Academy soccer. The game day environment will match the DA standards.


----------



## Fact (May 24, 2017)

I use to think a lot of Cal South.  Not so much the last couple of years.

Let's hope parents are smart enough to pick the coach/team and not the label.  Unfortunately many are not.


----------

